# How to price 2nd cutting vs. 1st



## farmerjulia (Sep 17, 2012)

I cut and baled some first cutting at $15 each. I've been asked to come back and do the 2nd cutting. 
I'm looking for advice how to price the 2nd cutting. The yield should be only about half of what he got for first, but I'm doing the same amount of work. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

How may bales per acre did you get for the $15 price?
Did you make money, were satisfied?
If you were, then take the dollar amount you were paid from the first cutting and tell them that is what you will need to do the second cutting.
They will balk because they are not getting the same amount of hay, yet are paying the same amount of money.
Your reply will be: " Am I expected to do the same amount of work for less money?" (smile when you say it).

You have to cover the same amount of ground whether you get 5 rolls per acre or 1.

You could look up the custom rates per acre and charge them that. They will quickly realize that the $15 was a steal.

I quote $25 and have yet to have one willing to pay that. Makes me smile inside knowing I do not have to run my equipment over their junky looking fields.


----------



## country boy (May 27, 2010)

I quote 25 per bale with a 2 bale per acre min and ifs a junky field all repairs and flats the people here with good fields jump at it and the ones that are just too lazy to mow there fields will balk


----------

